# Expect a Jan 17 2022 Price Increase for Dior



## Debbie65

Correction.  I just asked my SA for the date. He told me Jan 17th however Customer Service told me the 18th.  I updated my original post below and in the heading.  Originally I said it's on the 18th but apparently it's the 17th.

I'm in the USA and was told by my SA that Dior is having a price increase later in January, 2022.   I called customer service and asked as I want a specific date and I was told it's Jan 18.  To be on the side of caution, anyone thinking of purchasing from Dior, do it now vs later as the prices are already steep enough!  I rushed and got my Dior Lady ABC in small, warm taupe.  $4900, without tax. Yikes, after the increase it will be over $5k.  Ridiculous


----------



## stockcharlie

Thanks for the info! Is the increase strictly on bags? What about SLG and jewelry?


----------



## Debbie65

I'm not sure but I'll ask and inform you.  He only mentioned it to me as I was contemplating on getting the Dior Lady bag. So I assume bags are part of the increase.  I'm glad he told me as that indeed helped me make my decision to buy now vs later.


----------



## Debbie65

stockcharlie said:


> Thanks for the info! Is the increase strictly on bags? What about SLG and jewelry?



Wow that was quick.  I sent over a text and he replied back immediately.   He said he THINKS it's on everything but he is not sure.  Hope this helps, a little bit.  Lol


----------



## stockcharlie

Thank you so much for checking!


----------



## bijou

Do price increases apply to rtw as well? Thanks for the info!


----------



## Debbie65

bijou said:


> Do price increases apply to rtw as well? Thanks for the info!


I was told by my SA that he THINKS it's on everything but he is not sure. I wish he knew pacifically but apparently he does not.  I ordered a small Lady ABC bag as I wanted one anyway. That's one way to "save" money I suppose, to buy now vs later. Lol


----------



## lovieluvslux

Thanks for sharing.  I wanted another bracelet.  Oh well.


----------



## Debbie65

lovieluvslux said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I wanted another bracelet.  Oh well.


Well if you get it before the 17th that will be a positive thing!  Get what you want without the price increase.


----------



## Debbie65

I just received my small Lady Dior from Dior.com. I heard horror stories of mishaps ordering from the website so I was a bit nervous.  I didnt hesitate to purchase as I wanted to get my bag before the price increase on the 17th of Jan.  I am happy to report that it arrived in perfect condition and packaged beautifully! I wish a shopping bag was included but I'll live!. I purchased the Warm Taupe. The color looks nothing like the website however after I got over the shock of it not looking like the color advertised, I am actually liking this true neutral taupe color. I haven't used it yet but feel it will go well with brown, taupe, gray and certain golden yellow color outfits, maybe even certain greens. To pull it off tho I need some taupe shoes. Wish I had shoes to match. I feel if my shoes match my bag, I'm OK with wearing any of those colors....I think. Lol


----------



## luckylove

Debbie65 said:


> I just received my small Lady Dior from Dior.com. I heard horror stories of mishaps ordering from the website so I was a bit nervous.  I didnt hesitate to purchase as I wanted to get my bag before the price increase on the 17th of Jan.  I am happy to report that it arrived in perfect condition and packaged beautifully! I wish a shopping bag was included but I'll live!. I purchased the Warm Taupe. The color looks nothing like the website however after I got over the shock of it not looking like the color advertised, I am actually liking this true neutral taupe color. I haven't used it yet but feel it will go well with brown, taupe, gray and certain golden yellow color outfits, maybe even certain greens. To pull it off tho I need some taupe shoes. Wish I had shoes to match. I feel if my shoes match my bag, I'm OK with wearing any of those colors....I think. Lol
> 
> View attachment 5296484



Congratulations on getting this beautiful bag before the price increase! Enjoy!


----------



## Debbie65

luckylove said:


> Congratulations on getting this beautiful bag before the price increase! Enjoy!


Thank you!  I will!


----------



## ingenieux00

I got a text from my SA on Friday suggesting I come in and pick up some things I'd been eyeing because of the impending price increase. Went in today and she and her manager told me prices will be 15% (give or take a few dollars for rounding) on everything except jewelry. Jewelry will increase between 10-20%. She said changing price tags tomorrow and new prices will be official on the 18th.


----------



## Debbie65

ingenieux00 said:


> I got a text from my SA on Friday suggesting I come in and pick up some things I'd been eyeing because of the impending price increase. Went in today and she and her manager told me prices will be 15% (give or take a few dollars for rounding) on everything except jewelry. Jewelry will increase between 10-20%. She said changing price tags tomorrow and new prices will be official on the 18th.


Wow!  That is HUGE!   What the heck!  Thank GOD I just bought my Lady Dior!  It was $4,900 plus tax!  I'm going on the website now to see if I "need" anything else! Lol


----------



## Fashionista25

A lot of the lady Dior are out of stock online. I wonder if people are panic buying them or Dior is trying to save inventory for after price increase.


----------



## Debbie65

Fashionista25 said:


> A lot of the lady Dior are out of stock online. I wonder if people are panic buying them or Dior is trying to save inventory for after price increase.


I was thinking the same thing. I think it's both!  I went to the Dior Boutique yesterday to exchange my bag and there was a long line to get in.  Luckily I had an appointment so my wait was about 10 mins. On my way out the line was even LONGER, double in length!  Keep checking the website, even tomorrow  as perhaps the last day for the current price is tomorrow with the 18th being the official day???   Not sure so I would keep checking.


----------



## Fashionista25

Debbie65 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I think it's both!  I went to the Dior Boutique yesterday to exchange my bag and there was a long line to get in.  Luckily I had an appointment so my wait was about 10 mins. On my way out the line was even LONGER, double in length!  Keep checking the website, even tomorrow  as perhaps the last day for the current price is tomorrow with the 18th being the official day???   Not sure so I would keep checking.


I got the mini lady Dior yesterday. I hope the price increase is just on lady Dior because the bobby and saddle is still in stock. I am wanting to purchase the bobby later on.


----------



## Maria333

ingenieux00 said:


> I got a text from my SA on Friday suggesting I come in and pick up some things I'd been eyeing because of the impending price increase. Went in today and she and her manager told me prices will be 15% (give or take a few dollars for rounding) on everything except jewelry. Jewelry will increase between 10-20%. She said changing price tags tomorrow and new prices will be official on the 18th.



My SA also confirmed new prices will be in effect on 1/18.


----------



## CrazyCool01

In Australia i see no price increase yet (it is 17th here )


----------



## Debbie65

Fashionista25 said:


> I got the mini lady Dior yesterday. I hope the price increase is just on lady Dior because the bobby and saddle is still in stock. I am wanting to purchase the bobby later on.


Cool!  Congratulations on you mini Lady Dior!  Enjoy!


----------



## Debbie65

CrazyCool01 said:


> In Australia i see no price increase yet (it is 17th here )


Maria333 stated her SA said the new prices take effect on 18th.  So we all have a little bit more time left!


----------



## monpascal

I got my mini Lady yesterday and my SA also said it's the 18th for Australia so will be checking tomorrow morning


----------



## pursesandshoes

Thanks to this forum, I went out to get my saddle in taupe yesterday. My SA confirmed the price increase for tomorrow, 18th Jan, which most likely will increase the prices for the book totes and the lady dior (at a minimum). I am confused whether to swap the saddle with a bobby. The only deciding factor for me to get the saddle is the leather. I'm pretty sure I'll get the bobby scratched in no time. My lady dior got scratched in the corner just 2 weeks after I bought it.

I was also considering the book tote but I have no idea how the purse can be maintained as the store can't really even advice me how to clean it but maybe in the future if my collection grow and if the price increase is worth it, I might consider.


----------



## gracieng

My SA said the price increases for Hong Kong start tomorrow (the 18th). Lots of people doing last minute purchases today.


----------



## Debbie65

monpascal said:


> I got my mini Lady yesterday and my SA also said it's the 18th for Australia so will be checking tomorrow morning


Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

I dreamed that the shoulder strap went up with € 300, this increase is even affecting my sleep  I wonder what the prices will be like tomorrow


----------



## viba424

Any word on whether fragrance or beauty will increase?


----------



## gtravels

Do you know if the price increase applies for UK and EU as well?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

gtravels said:


> Do you know if the price increase applies for UK and EU as well?


In a different topic about price increase, Stylistamie mentioned that a SA in Germany confirmed an increase.


----------



## xiaoxiao

SuzanneVuitton said:


> In a different topic about price increase, Stylistamie mentioned that a SA in Germany confirmed an increase.



On RTW as well?


----------



## averagejoe

pursesandshoes said:


> Thanks to this forum, I went out to get my saddle in taupe yesterday. My SA confirmed the price increase for tomorrow, 18th Jan, which most likely will increase the prices for the book totes and the lady dior (at a minimum). I am confused whether to swap the saddle with a bobby. The only deciding factor for me to get the saddle is the leather. I'm pretty sure I'll get the bobby scratched in no time. My lady dior got scratched in the corner just 2 weeks after I bought it.
> 
> I was also considering the book tote but I have no idea how the purse can be maintained as the store can't really even advice me how to clean it but maybe in the future if my collection grow and if the price increase is worth it, I might consider.


The Bobby comes in grained leather as well, which won't show scratches as easily.

In my opinion, the Saddle is more iconic, so I would keep the Saddle if I were you.


----------



## pursesandshoes

After some thinking, I did end up keeping the saddle! I just find it more iconic too. The bobby in box calfskin compared to the grained calfskin I think is better with the variety of colors available too but maybe next time if this price increase isn't going to be that crazy. Otherwise, I might just opt for a celine box bag or triomphe at that point.


----------



## pursesandshoes

averagejoe said:


> The Bobby comes in grained leather as well, which won't show scratches as easily.
> 
> In my opinion, the Saddle is more iconic, so I would keep the Saddle if I were you.


After some thinking, I did end up keeping the saddle! I just find it more iconic too. The bobby in box calfskin compared to the grained calfskin I think is better with the variety of colors available too but maybe next time if this price increase isn't going to be that crazy. Otherwise, I might just opt for a celine box bag or triomphe at that point.


----------



## Fashionista25

pursesandshoes said:


> After some thinking, I did end up keeping the saddle! I just find it more iconic too. The bobby in box calfskin compared to the grained calfskin I think is better with the variety of colors available too but maybe next time if this price increase isn't going to be that crazy. Otherwise, I might just opt for a celine box bag or triomphe at that point.


I purchased lady Dior Sunday but I wanted to get the bobby or saddle as well. However when I saw the saddle it was not for me. I love the bobby in calfskin much better than the grained. I am glad I went in to see it in person because online the grained bobby looked really good.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Price increase live on Australia website  (can see new price by clicking on the bag)


Medium lady dior - was 7300 AUD now 8300 AUD

Medium lady dior ultramatte - was 7700 AUD now 8400 AUD

Mini lady dior ultramatte - was 6400 AUD Now 7400 AUD

Mini lady dior patent/regular - was 6000 AUD to 7000AUD

Large lady dior regular - 7900 AUD to 9000 AUD

Large lady dior ultramatte - 8300 AUD to

Patent Small lady dior - 6600 AUD to 7400 AUD

My ABCDior Regular gold charms - 6600 AUD to 7600AUD

My ABCDior Enamel charms - 7300 AUD to 7600 AUD

My ABCDior Ultramatte - 7000 AUD to 7700 AUD


----------



## Debbie65

pursesandshoes said:


> After some thinking, I did end up keeping the saddle! I just find it more iconic too. The bobby in box calfskin compared to the grained calfskin I think is better with the variety of colors available too but maybe next time if this price increase isn't going to be that crazy. Otherwise, I might just opt for a celine box bag or triomphe at that point.


I really like the Saddle!  Good choice!  I sure hope the price increase isn't too much.


----------



## Debbie65

CrazyCool01 said:


> Price increase live on Australia website  (can see new price by clicking on the bag)
> 
> 
> Medium lady dior - was 7300 AUD now 8300 AUD
> 
> Medium lady dior ultramatte - was 7700 AUD now 8400 AUD
> 
> Mini lady dior ultramatte - was 6400 AUD Now 7400 AUD
> 
> Mini lady dior patent/regular - was 6000 AUD to 7000AUD
> 
> Large lady dior regular - 7900 AUD to 9000 AUD
> 
> Large lady dior ultramatte - 8300 AUD to
> 
> Patent Small lady dior - 6600 AUD to 7400 AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Regular gold charms - 6600 AUD to 7600AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Enamel charms - 7300 AUD to 7600 AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Ultramatte - 7000 AUD to 7700 AUD


Wow!  The prices in Australia are insane!  I'm in the USA.  Our prices are getting up there.  The prices are getting up there with some Chanel bags here.  I just purchased my ABC small Lady Dior a few days ago for $4900 USD (not including tax).   I am curious to see how much money I "saved" by purchasing it before the price increase. I should have some "equity" in my bag come tomorrow. Lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

Debbie65 said:


> I really like the Saddle!  Good choice!  I sure hope the price increase isn't too much.


I panic bought medium saddle bag  too luckily i can see no price increase


----------



## Debbie65

CrazyCool01 said:


> I panic bought medium saddle bag  too luckily i can see no price increase


Yep!  It's today or never. Tomorrow some people will wish they bought today as I'm sure some are not aware.


----------



## monpascal

CrazyCool01 said:


> Price increase live on Australia website  (can see new price by clicking on the bag)
> 
> 
> Medium lady dior - was 7300 AUD now 8300 AUD
> 
> Medium lady dior ultramatte - was 7700 AUD now 8400 AUD
> 
> Mini lady dior ultramatte - was 6400 AUD Now 7400 AUD
> 
> Mini lady dior patent/regular - was 6000 AUD to 7000AUD
> 
> Large lady dior regular - 7900 AUD to 9000 AUD
> 
> Large lady dior ultramatte - 8300 AUD to
> 
> Patent Small lady dior - 6600 AUD to 7400 AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Regular gold charms - 6600 AUD to 7600AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Enamel charms - 7300 AUD to 7600 AUD
> 
> My ABCDior Ultramatte - 7000 AUD to 7700 AUD



Definitely made the right call to panic buy phew!
My SA did say the prices could go up to +$1000 AUD and she was right, crazy how much they are now
We're better off going to Paris and buying from there


----------



## Debbie65

monpascal said:


> Definitely made the right call to panic buy phew!
> My SA did say the prices could go up to +$1000 AUD and she was right, crazy how much they are now
> We're better off going to Paris and buying from there


Right!  I agree!  You'll save money buy Dior there AND be on vacation.  Double whammy!  I have heard Hawaii has cheaper prices AND there is no tax ON DIOR ITEMS.  Yes there is tax in Hawaii but strangely not on Dior.  So Hawaii is an option as well!


----------



## monpascal

Debbie65 said:


> Right!  I agree!  You'll save money buy Dior there AND be on vacation.  Double whammy!  I have heard Hawaii has cheaper prices AND there is no tax ON DIOR ITEMS.  Yes there is tax in Hawaii but strangely not on Dior.  So Hawaii is an option as well!


Exactly!! 
I've heard of the no tax thing but didn't know prices were cheaper too?! Just my luck I have a trip to the US next month but can't fit a Hawaii stopover lol :')


----------



## Debbie65

monpascal said:


> Exactly!!
> I've heard of the no tax thing but didn't know prices were cheaper too?! Just my luck I have a trip to the US next month but can't fit a Hawaii stopover lol :')


Awww bummer!  Happy and safe travels to your destination!     if you will be near a  Fashionphile boutique you should go check them out.  They sell pre loved luxe bags, shoes and accessories.   You have to make an appointment first.  So find out if there is one in the area you will be in and if it is, make an appointment now.  Sometimes they are booked 1 month in advance.  That is one way for you to get a deal outside of going to Hawaii. Lol. You can browse the site now to get a feel of what is sold there.


----------



## Maria333

Debbie65 said:


> Wow!  The prices in Australia are insane!  I'm in the USA.  Our prices are getting up there.  The prices are getting up there with some Chanel bags here.  I just purchased my ABC small Lady Dior a few days ago for $4900 USD (not including tax).   I am curious to see how much money I "saved" by purchasing it before the price increase. I should have some "equity" in my bag come tomorrow. Lol



Congrats on your new bag! I think you probably saved at least $600 + tax on the price difference. I had a chance to go to a boutique today and an SA told me to the $4700 Myabc Lady Dior will be $5300 tomorrow...


----------



## pursesandshoes

Prices are updated here in EU. Only the Lady Dior and the Book Tote changed prices I think. Increases for the Lady Dior are around EUR200 to EUR600 across the board depending on the size and material while increases for the Book Tote are just around EUR100 to EUR200. So an ABC Lady Dior (both original charms and enamel charms) is now priced at EUR4,100 from EUR 3,500. 

Wasn't sure if the Caro changed prices since I didn't really pay attention to it to begin with.


----------



## michi_chi

pursesandshoes said:


> Prices are updated here in EU. Only the Lady Dior and the Book Tote changed prices I think. Increases for the Lady Dior are around EUR200 to EUR600 across the board depending on the size and material while increases for the Book Tote are just around EUR100 to EUR200. So an ABC Lady Dior (both original charms and enamel charms) is now priced at EUR4,100 from EUR 3,500.
> 
> Wasn't sure if the Caro changed prices since I didn't really pay attention to it to begin with.



Can't say for certain as I've not been keeping a close eye on prices across bag collections, but it seems prices in the UK have gone up by at least £100-200. The Lady D-Lites I have are now priced at £3600 on the website and I paid £3350 for on (Cruise 2022 DAW Stelle) and £3250 (Riviera 2021 reverse toile de jouy). I also have the small Caro and the 30 Montaigne but prices seem to have remained the same for them (£2800).


----------



## Margaret8

Hi Ladies! I can tell for sure that Small Lady Dior price increased by at least 350£ here in UK. I have ordered this beauty online last week, arrived yesterday and today it is already 350£ more. Now will have to be more careful so I don't lose my equity  was contemplating for a while if I should get black but decided to go for this one in metallic gunmetal (limited edition). Looks stunning in daylight, happy I did!


----------



## Debbie65

Maria333 said:


> Congrats on your new bag! I think you probably saved at least $600 + tax on the price difference. I had a chance to go to a boutique today and an SA told me to the $4700 Myabc Lady Dior will be $5300 tomorrow...


Yep!  A little after midnight I went onto Dior.com to see how much equity I now have in my new Dior bag. Lol.   The version I purchased has the enamel on the DIOR charms on the front of the Lady ABC bag along with suede interior. So my bag started off at $4,900.  The Lady ABC bag without the enamel and with the cloth interior is $4,700...HOWEVER, AS OF TODAY, THEY BOTH ARE $5,300!!!  THAT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!  So my bag went up a crazy $400 BUT the one that started off cheaper went up $600!?!  WHY?  WHAT THE!!!! I understood the price difference from $4,700 to $4,900 due to the enamel vs no enamel and suede vs no suede, but how on EARTH are you going to make them the same price now?  That's like a car dealership selling the same car, slightly different model as one has leather interior and the other does not, yet you charge the same price. Or one car has A/C and the other doesn't.  Wow.  Well, to everyone that made the choice to buy BEFORE the price increase, you all have some type of EQUITY in your bags now! Lol.  I just can't see how they justify that large of an increase.  They do this knowing there still will be people that will buy anyway.  I have a cap, financially and mentally.  Im glad I have my Lady Dior but I will not spend $5,300 plus tax on a small Lady Dior bag. Nope. Lol. Gosh, I wonder how much the guitar strap went up to?  I forgot to check.  I notice the saddle card holder is still at $460 so no increase on that.


----------



## Margaret8

Debbie65 said:


> Yep!  A little after midnight I went onto Dior.com too see how much equity I now have in my new Dior bag. Lol. The version I purchased has the enamel on the DIOR charms on the front of the Lady ABC bag along with suede interior. So my bag started off at $4,900.  The Lady ABC bag without the enamel and cloth interior is $4,700...HOWEVER, AS OF TODAY, THEY BOTH ARE $5,300!!!  THAT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!  So my bag went up a crazy $400 BUT the one that started off cheaper went up $600!  WHAT THE!!!! I understood the price difference from $4,700 to $4,900 due to the enamel vs no enamel and suede vs no suede, but how on EARTH are you going to make them the same price?  That's like a car dealership selling the same car, same model  and one has leather interior and the other does not, yet you charge the same price. Or one car has A/C and the other doesn't.  Wow.  Well, to everyone that made the choice to buy BEFORE the price increase, you all have some type of equity in your bags!  I just can't see how they justify that large of an increase.  They do this knowing there still will be people that will buy anyway.  I have a cap, financially and mentally.  Im glad I have my Lady Dior but I will not spend $5,300 plus tax on a small Lady Dior bag. Nope. Lol. Gosh, I wonder how much the guitar strap went up to?  I forgot to check.  I notice the saddle card holder is still at $460.



Totally agree with you re mental cap. I have the same as at some point I can’t really justify the price compared to quality and item size. I am really happy I bought my last week but now I would think very hard if small lady dior worth £3,7k


----------



## ingenieux00

So my SA said everything was getting marked up, but everything I panic-bought is the same price today. I feel duped! Tempted to return some things lol


----------



## Maria333

ingenieux00 said:


> So my SA said everything was getting marked up, but everything I panic-bought is the same price today. I feel duped! Tempted to return some things lol


 I heard the same thing from my SA and I'm thinking maybe they will increase the prices on the rest over the following days/ weeks  
You have 30 says, so maybe wait and see if prices go up over the following 2 weeks or so...


----------



## Maria333

Debbie65 said:


> Yep!  A little after midnight I went onto Dior.com to see how much equity I now have in my new Dior bag. Lol.   The version I purchased has the enamel on the DIOR charms on the front of the Lady ABC bag along with suede interior. So my bag started off at $4,900.  The Lady ABC bag without the enamel and with the cloth interior is $4,700...HOWEVER, AS OF TODAY, THEY BOTH ARE $5,300!!!  THAT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!  So my bag went up a crazy $400 BUT the one that started off cheaper went up $600!?!  WHY?  WHAT THE!!!! I understood the price difference from $4,700 to $4,900 due to the enamel vs no enamel and suede vs no suede, but how on EARTH are you going to make them the same price now?  That's like a car dealership selling the same car, slightly different model as one has leather interior and the other does not, yet you charge the same price. Or one car has A/C and the other doesn't.  Wow.  Well, to everyone that made the choice to buy BEFORE the price increase, you all have some type of EQUITY in your bags now! Lol.  I just can't see how they justify that large of an increase.  They do this knowing there still will be people that will buy anyway.  I have a cap, financially and mentally.  Im glad I have my Lady Dior but I will not spend $5,300 plus tax on a small Lady Dior bag. Nope. Lol. Gosh, I wonder how much the guitar strap went up to?  I forgot to check.  I notice the saddle card holder is still at $460 so no increase on that.


That's interesting, I wonder why they decided to price match both bag models now, the extra suede should warrant a little higher price IMHO
I bought my first Lady Dior last week too as I didn't want to pay over $5k for it in the future. I learned my lesson with Chanel when I waited too long and eventually paid an extra $2k... And I would definitely not purchase a Chanel flap with current prices, I just don't like it THAT much, just as you said mental cap... The perception of "worth it" is obviously very individual and for me Lady Dior is not worth it after $5k, so I'm glad I have it in my collection now. Thanks to this forum where I first heard about the upcoming price increase! 
BTW guitar straps didn't go up yet, as well as Saddle bags and I panic bought both


----------



## averagejoe

Maria333 said:


> I heard the same thing from my SA and I'm thinking maybe they will increase the prices on the rest over the following days/ weeks
> You have 30 says, so maybe wait and see if prices go up over the following 2 weeks or so...


Yes, sometimes this happens. This is because the staff at the boutiques have to replace the tags for all the products that have increased in prices, so they do it in waves to make it possible for the staff to do it without disrupting the shopping experience.


----------



## Debbie65

ingenieux00 said:


> So my SA said everything was getting marked up, but everything I panic-bought is the same price today. I feel duped! Tempted to return some things lol


 Oh no!  Well if there are some items you really could take them or leave them...return them!  Hey, that's YOUR money. Not your SAs. Lol.  The things you really want (but maybe not necessarily now), I would hold on to them if funds allow it as EVENTUALLY it WILL GO UP.  You may not get the luxury of knowing when it does to rebuy later unless your SA is on top of telling you.  You have 30 days to return, so think on it.


----------



## Debbie65

Maria333 said:


> That's interesting, I wonder why they decided to price match both bag models now, the extra suede should warrant a little higher price IMHO
> I bought my first Lady Dior last week too as I didn't want to pay over $5k for it in the future. I learned my lesson with Chanel when I waited too long and eventually paid an extra $2k... And I would definitely not purchase a Chanel flap with current prices, I just don't like it THAT much, just as you said mental cap... The perception of "worth it" is obviously very individual and for me Lady Dior is not worth it after $5k, so I'm glad I have it in my collection now. Thanks to this forum where I first heard about the upcoming price increase!
> BTW guitar straps didn't go up yet, as well as Saddle bags and I panic bought both


Lol...well you may have panic bought your saddle bag and strap but by purchasing now you locked in the price!  That's one way to look at it.  Lol  Now you won't have to worry about about them going up in price as you already own them! Lol


----------



## stockcharlie

Debbie65 said:


> Lol...well you may have panic bought your saddle bag and strap but by purchasing now you locked in the price!  That's one way to look at it.  Lol  Now you won't have to worry about about them going up in price as you already own them! Lol


Well said!


----------



## 880

I really try not to buy something unless I’m sure bc I hate to return. Sometimes taking the time to figure out how much I want an item means I miss out on the best price

My SA said he didn’t think the price increase was across the board for RTW and other categories. There was a price increase on 30 Montaigne, but not seasonal RTW like outerwear  jackets. The Bar Jackets that I tried did not go up.

a t shirt, with some fringe textured detail (tone on tone navy dior logo) was 1300 USD which is more than the plain printed linen cotton ones


----------



## gtravels

Does anyone know if the micro Lady Dior vanity cases were part of the Jan 17 increase? I wish I took note of the price before Jan 17


----------



## hlzpenguin

gtravels said:


> Does anyone know if the micro Lady Dior vanity cases were part of the Jan 17 increase? I wish I took note of the price before Jan 17


Yes (US).


----------



## littlesweetie

I’m not sure if it’s appropriate to ask here. Anyone knows how much is the price of the book tote (small - new size) in euro? Here’s a picture for reference. Thanks!


----------



## Put

Debbie65 said:


> Yep!  A little after midnight I went onto Dior.com to see how much equity I now have in my new Dior bag. Lol.   The version I purchased has the enamel on the DIOR charms on the front of the Lady ABC bag along with suede interior. So my bag started off at $4,900.  The Lady ABC bag without the enamel and with the cloth interior is $4,700...HOWEVER, AS OF TODAY, THEY BOTH ARE $5,300!!!  THAT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND!  So my bag went up a crazy $400 BUT the one that started off cheaper went up $600!?!  WHY?  WHAT THE!!!! I understood the price difference from $4,700 to $4,900 due to the enamel vs no enamel and suede vs no suede, but how on EARTH are you going to make them the same price now?  That's like a car dealership selling the same car, slightly different model as one has leather interior and the other does not, yet you charge the same price. Or one car has A/C and the other doesn't.  Wow.  Well, to everyone that made the choice to buy BEFORE the price increase, you all have some type of EQUITY in your bags now! Lol.  I just can't see how they justify that large of an increase.  They do this knowing there still will be people that will buy anyway.  I have a cap, financially and mentally.  Im glad I have my Lady Dior but I will not spend $5,300 plus tax on a small Lady Dior bag. Nope. Lol. Gosh, I wonder how much the guitar strap went up to?  I forgot to check.  I notice the saddle card holder is still at $460 so no increase on that.


I was debating on getting small lady dior bag in black, but so confused if it should be the pale gold hardware or the enamel one.. may i ask what the difference with the interior you are talking about is?


----------



## Debbie65

Put said:


> I was debating on getting small lady dior bag in black, but so confused if it should be the pale gold hardware or the enamel one.. may i ask what the difference with the interior you are talking about is?


Oh sure!   The Dior Lady ABC bag I purchased has light gold hardware, including the charms,  however the charms are trimmed with enamel (on the edges only).  The version with the charms with the enamel edging is lined in actual suede vs fabric and it is goregous and plush!   When I purchased my Lady ABC that version (with the suede lining and enamel edging on the charms) was slightly more then the non enamel, fabric versions however after the price increase that version became the SAME price as the one I have.   So, the Lady bags lined in fabric and lined in suede became the SAME price after the price increase in Nov of last year.  I'm not sure if that is still the case.  Crazy for the suede to start off more to later be the same cost as the non suede.  I have included a pic of my bag so you can see the charms.  They do come in all enamel as well but I felt it got lost with the bag and didn't stand out much.


----------



## Debbie65

Debbie65 said:


> Oh sure!   The Dior Lady ABC bag I purchased has light gold hardware, including the charms,  however the charms are trimmed with enamel (on the edges only).  The version with the charms with the enamel edging is lined in actual suede vs fabric and it is goregous and plush!   When I purchased my Lady ABC that version (with the suede lining and enamel edging on the charms) was slightly more then the non enamel, fabric versions however after the price increase that version became the SAME price as the one I have.   So, the Lady bags lined in fabric and lined in suede became the SAME price after the price increase in Nov of last year.  I'm not sure if that is still the case.  Crazy for the suede to start off more to later be the same cost as the non suede.  I have included a pic of my bag so you can see the charms.  They do come in all enamel as well but I felt it got lost with the bag and didn't stand out much.
> 
> View attachment 5664431


Sorry correction. I got the enamel reversed on the charms!  I meant to say the charms are enamel with just the edges exposing the gold metal.  So its reverse of what I originally said.  I added pics above.


----------



## Put

Debbie65 said:


> Sorry correction. I got the enamel reversed on the charms!  I meant to say the charms are enamel with just the edges exposing the gold metal.  So its reverse of what I originally said.  I added pics above.


Oh thank you for your very informative answer ! I was so cunfused. But what a beautiful bag! 
I am debating on getting the black pale gold or the black enamel one. I like the red interior that the pale gold has , and i am not quite sure which suede color the black have as it does not say anywhere on the website. Maybe someone in here can help me. I really like the idea of the luxury suede lining however as you said , i dont know if the enamel charms would stand out as much or will like dissapear with the bag. But at least no scratches right? As i heard the charms are easily scratched. Do you know what the charms are made of?


----------



## Debbie65

Put said:


> Oh thank you for your very informative answer ! I was so cunfused. But what a beautiful bag!
> I am debating on getting the black pale gold or the black enamel one. I like the red interior that the pale gold has , and i am not quite sure which suede color the black have as it does not say anywhere on the website. Maybe someone in here can help me. I really like the idea of the luxury suede lining however as you said , i dont know if the enamel charms would stand out as much or will like dissapear with the bag. But at least no scratches right? As i heard the charms are easily scratched. Do you know what the charms are made of?


The charms appear to be just metal and as far as the enamel that in on the front of the charms (there is no enamel on the back) it's nicely done.  You don't feel any texture from the enamel, it basically feels like smooth glossy metal.  The enamel is glossy, not shiney if that makes sense. Since my enamel charms have the pale gold metal exposed around the edges, the charms do not get lost with the bag even though the enamel is close to the same color as the bag (the enamel on the charms is about 1 shade darker on my bag).  When I purchased mine, I saw the matte leather Lady bag with the full matte enamel charms and although it's edgy, they blended too much into the bag for my liking.  I read somewhere that overtime the enamel may flake off.  I'm wondering if that is on the matte enamel that is on the matte bags because as I'm looking at mine, I really don't see how that could happen as it appears to be one with the metal.  I'm not sure how it was processed, maybe baked on and coated over with some type of glossy lacquer?  I can't even feel where the enamel starts or ends.  My guess is with the glossy enamel it will not show those fine hairline scratches due to the coating over the enamel.  I don't see 1 scratch on the front of my charms. I flipped my charms over and the back are just plain pale gold metal.  I do see fine faint scratches on the back of the charms tho and some of the scratches give the appearance of dullness.  I've only had this bag for 1 year and used it just a handful of times.  As I look at my charms, my thought is that the plain pale gold charms without the glossy enamel may show more visible wear and scratches however maybe not as quickly as the back of mine, as mine are scratched because the charms rub up against each other on the back more then they do the front front.  I do see fine scratches now on the front of my charms as I look now, but it's only where the gold is exposed around the edges of the enamel. It is very faint and such a small area of gold it makes it so minor.
However on the enamel itself I see zero scratches. I'll include pics of the back of my charms so you can see what I'm talking about and it will giive you an idea of the wear on the plain pale gold vs the glossy enamel with the gold metal edges.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Put

Debbie65 said:


> The charms appear to be just metal and as far as the enamel that in on the front of the charms (there is no enamel on the back) it's nicely done.  You don't feel any texture from the enamel, it basically feels like smooth glossy metal.  The enamel is glossy, not shiney if that makes sense. Since my enamel charms have the pale gold metal exposed around the edges, the charms do not get lost with the bag even though the enamel is close to the same color as the bag (the enamel on the charms is about 1 shade darker on my bag).  When I purchased mine, I saw the matte leather Lady bag with the full matte enamel charms and although it's edgy, they blended too much into the bag for my liking.  I read somewhere that overtime the enamel may flake off.  I'm wondering if that is on the matte enamel that is on the matte bags because as I'm looking at mine, I really don't see how that could happen as it appears to be one with the metal.  I'm not sure how it was processed, maybe baked on and coated over with some type of glossy lacquer?  I can't even feel where the enamel starts or ends.  My guess is with the glossy enamel it will not show those fine hairline scratches due to the coating over the enamel.  I don't see 1 scratch on the front of my charms. I flipped my charms over and the back are just plain pale gold metal.  I do see fine faint scratches on the back of the charms tho and some of the scratches give the appearance of dullness.  I've only had this bag for 1 year and used it just a handful of times.  As I look at my charms, my thought is that the plain pale gold charms without the glossy enamel may show more visible wear and scratches however maybe not as quickly as the back of mine, as mine are scratched because the charms rub up against each other on the back more then they do the front front.  I do see fine scratches now on the front of my charms as I look now, but it's only where the gold is exposed around the edges of the enamel. It is very faint and such a small area of gold it makes it so minor.
> However on the enamel itself I see zero scratches. I'll include pics of the back of my charms so you can see what I'm talking about and it will giive you an idea of the wear on the plain pale gold vs the glossy enamel with the gold metal edges.  Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5664614
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664615
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664616
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664617
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664618


Thank you so much for the pictures, it really does help. Now i just have to figure out which color the lady dior small black enamel interior color is  before making up my mind.


----------



## Debbie65

Put said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures, it really does help. Now i just have to figure out which color the lady dior small black enamel interior color is  before making up my mind.


Yes not sure why they have such limited pics on their website. Smh lol


----------

